# Xbox 360 Headset Recommendations



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

I know nothing about headsets whatsoever.

The only set I`ve used are the ones that come with your Xbox and I`m guessing there`s alot better to be had.

I have a budget of about £75, if they`re less well that`s even better but I could stretch the budget a little, and I`m wanting to buy them from a high street store.

Turtle Beach come up in searches and seem to be popular but as to what model to go for I`m unsure.

So any recommendations of what set and why, thanks


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I've got some gio tech ones because I didn't like the fact the turtle beach have so man n the range varying in price massively! 

Anyway, I th k my gio techs are much more comfy than turtle beaches personally, but turtle beach sound is slightly better.

Gio tech for a budget, turtle beach if your prepared to spend 75+


----------



## Matty03g (Feb 5, 2012)

I've got the official Xbox wireless headset mate which is good, plus it has the Bluetooth option which I use to play my ps vita:thumb:


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Argos currently have PX3 for half price, any good?

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9052530/Trail/searchtext>TURTLE+BEACH.htm


----------



## wanna veccy (May 7, 2009)

nowt wrong with them matey the difference they make to game sound is amazing.
i have the turtle beach x31 at the mo but had a wired set of turtle beach before these. with the wireless headsets you'll need a battery charger as mine need charging every three days(about 12hrs). any headset from turtle beach or triton £45> you will not go far wrong


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for the input so far, I`m grateful for any more info.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

After reading a few reviews I`ll probably go for something wired, as for what I just don`t know.

Turtle Beach X12 or PX21, both are within budget, anyone know if there`s much difference apart form a few £s?


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

Iv got some Astro A40 they are awsome! byfar one of the best head sets around but you get what you pay for with headsets. They also look wicked and are customisable.


----------



## Oats (Apr 9, 2012)

I've got Sennheiser's that are Xbox specific (can't remember the model number) and I think they were £80. The sound is certainly better than my old Turtle's (X1s I think). Mic seems clear to others and has independent game and chat vol. Only downside for the money is that the mic boom is rigid so it moves up and down but not further or closer to your mouth.


----------



## B005TED-G (Jan 5, 2012)

I've got a set of Mad-Catz Headphones. I believe these are the one I have but mine is a Gears of War 3 edition. Within your budget and The sound quality is fantastic.

http://www.google.co.uk/aclk?sa=l&a...=adwords_productfeed&rct=j&q=mad+catz+headset


----------

